# ANOTHER sunken belly question.



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm hoping you folks could offer some opinions on this.

I've noticed the Rusties in my 90 gallon tank have always seem to have somewhat of a sunken belly but now I've got one in particular that looks severely sunken.
Everyone is eager to eat, there is no signs of stringy poop, the aggression is almost nonexistent, I do a 40-50% water change weekly, and the water parameters have always been excellent using only my well water. I've even got a Yellow Tail Acei holding for the first time.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5-10
PH: 8.2
GH: 14
KH: 12

I've got metro and Epsom salts on hand. Should I start dosing based on this one fish?


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Sounds like it could be parasites. Have you added any new fish or plants that you didn't quarantine before adding them? Do you have a picture of the fish?

I would recommend treating him in a hospital tank with metro and Epsom salt. Will allow you to monitor him more closely, especially if everyone else is fine. If he is eating still, I would feed him pellets with metro as it will be more effective. Also read the article on bloat as that should help you with your dosage of metro and Epsom salt.

I just went through a 6 week battle with bloat and parasites with my Green Terror and I went through a variety of treatments.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Nope, I haven't added any new fish in over 2 months and even then they were quarantined for 3 weeks.

Here's some pics. They're not the best but you can see how much it's belly is sunken.

This can't be normal can it?

I'm leery of trying to get the one fish out of the tank. Chasing it around would cause a lot of stress for everyone.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a single, female white lab in a 10g tank. Previously, this fish was in a 55g with hara, elongatus chewere and one other female white lab. Over a period of 5-6 months, it's belly became more and more sunken despite trying various meds; prazi, metro, etc., usually in daily baths so as to not unnecessarily medicate the other fish. No noticeable difference after 4 or 5 baths. It ate like crazy.
About a month ago I came home to see it beaten to a pulp, hardly able to swim and just generally looking shredded. I took it out, made room in a 10g and hoped for the best. Today, you wouldn't know there was ever anything wrong with it. No sunken belly, perfect finnage. I didn't medicate the 10g at all. Just water changes and regular feeding as before. I chalk it up to stress, in my opinion the number one precursor to illness.
So, take from this what you will. I'm not saying it's never parasites, but it surely isn't always. Maybe try a separate tank for a few weeks.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

That's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Fishandpitbulls (May 20, 2015)

That sunken belly can be a sign of mycobacteriosis. Sometimes fish have it for months and show no symptoms. It's more common than people think. I recommend giving this article a read. Even if you don't have MB now, it's good information for any aquarist. http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/003 ... ticle1.pdf


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

it can be. but probably isnt.

I would just treat the fish with an antibiotic for both gram pos and neg bacteria. after i would use something for internal parasites. preferably levamisole. (fish really dont like the stuff though they freak out)

try it on this one fish. if it helps you know what to do on the rest.... if they show symptoms.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

You should do the levamosile first and after that the antibiotic.

sorry  i switched the 2 

wasting with flagellats (bloat) isnt really common with mbuna. they mostly show the typical bloat symptoms. haps can show wasting because of flagellats though.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I second Wortel's recommendation having just fought this battle successfully listening to his advice. I am of the opinion with bloat and flagelletes you need to fight it hard from the beginning.


----------



## Pabs92 (May 17, 2016)

would you all say levimasole is the way to go for treating the sunken bellies?


----------

